
(Legal) Espionage: 20 Creative Ways to Research your Industry Competitors - psogle
http://www.insidecrm.com/archive2/2007/04/legal_espionage.html
======
ejs
Depending on the industry many companies can give a lot of info away if you
just call them and discuss private labeling or buying technology from them.

~~~
psogle
That is a great way to get info but that is also where you start walking the
line of legality.

